# Coventry - news, discussion, things to do....



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

my g/f has just got a job in Coventry. We currently live in birmingham but are thinking about moving there primarily because it will be much cheaper to rent then it is where we currently are. Unfortunately i dont know much about Coventry in terms of areas that are ok and those that are less desirable. anyone live there or have anything constructive to offer on this subject. what are nice areas of the city, where do the students live etc?  If you want to slag the place off can you do it in your own thread please as i'm well aware of the negative image that the city has and am actually asking for constructive comments.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> my g/f has just got a job in Coventry. We currently live in birmingham but are thinking about moving there primarily because it will be much cheaper to rent then it is where we currently are. Unfortunately i dont know much about Coventry in terms of areas that are ok and those that are less desirable. anyone live there or have anything constructive to offer on this subject. what are nice areas of the city, where do the students live etc?  If you want to slag the place off can you do it in your own thread please as i'm well aware of the negative image that the city has and am actually asking for constructive comments.



i know a reporter in cov.

thats it.

she says its great.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

mentalchik said:
			
		

> i know a reporter in cov.
> 
> thats it.
> 
> she says its great.



does she work for a newspaper?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 16, 2006)

i have driven through it a few times


----------



## undercover (Mar 16, 2006)

I was sent there once, it was very quiet.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 16, 2006)

i lived there for 6 months.  Didnt like it at all.  Nothing to do.  Nothing to see.  Its a bleak place.

C


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> i lived there for 6 months.  Didnt like it at all.  Nothing to do.  Nothing to see.  Its a bleak place.
> 
> C



which bit of the city did you live in? central or further out? how long ago were you there?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 16, 2006)

Bit of a shithole, few nice areas, nice people in the right places, town is full of attitude Fri/Sat nights.....I'll pm you


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 16, 2006)

I  live there.

Cheapest areas are to the north like Foleshill and Radford and seem to be the most crime-ridden.

Areas I'd recommend are Earlsdon and Spon End.

Loadsa low-end accommodation as there's loadsa students, there being 2 unis.

Avoid the area I live in, Potters Green, as it's unbelievably boring.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 16, 2006)

*Coventry Joke #2*

<refuses to tell Fuzzy  what she knows>


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 16, 2006)

For what I learnt when my sister went there is its an alright place, you get used to it, but thats about it. It got fucked over in the 1980s so don't bother looking for exicting archetecture...


----------



## zed66 (Mar 16, 2006)

steveo87 said:
			
		

> It got fucked over in the 1980s so don't bother looking for exicting archetecture...



[Couldn't help myself] I think you'll find the Luftwaffe did that some time earlier. I nearly fell off my bike laughing when I saw a sign on the M42 saying "Historic Coventry".[/Couldn't help myself]


----------



## Rollem (Mar 16, 2006)

i dont like the accent (sorry cov people, i dont)


----------



## Yetman (Mar 16, 2006)

wot aksunt?


----------



## daryluk (Mar 16, 2006)

I live in Coventry now having spent 15 years in London - it's ok.  There are good and bad areas (good = Earlsdon, very built up though and Styvechale, very expensive/bad = Wood End/Foleshill/Radford - not as bad as they're painted though), but then everywhere has these, I'm sure the crime rate is relatively the same as anywhere else.  There's plenty of rental accommodation available I can recommend rightmove.co.uk.

Nightlife and town centre are shit, there are very few good restaurants though there are a couple of good cinemas, a sports centre and an arts centre. 

It's ok - I quite like it here.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 16, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> wot aksunt?



I was brought up in Nuneaton and always though Coventry had a very non-desript accent. After living away for a few years I can hear a bit of twang but it just sounds like watered down Nunny to me


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 16, 2006)

zed66 said:
			
		

> [Couldn't help myself] I think you'll find the Luftwaffe did that some time earlier. I nearly fell off my bike laughing when I saw a sign on the M42 saying "Historic Coventry".[/Couldn't help myself]



Amidst the dire 50s concrete, there are still a good few mediaeval buildings, the remains of a Roman fort, and just outside at Kenilworth, the remains of one of the better English castles.

Anyway wtf were you doing cycling along the M42?


----------



## mr steev (Mar 16, 2006)

gnoriac said:
			
		

> Amidst the dire 50s concrete, there are still a good few mediaeval buildings, the remains of a Roman fort, and just outside at Kenilworth, the remains of one of the better English castles.



A lots of the old buildings dating back to Tudor times have been moved onto Spon Street


----------



## miss direct (Mar 16, 2006)

The cathedral is nice, and I like the big arch way things that light up at night next to the bus station.


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 16, 2006)

mr steev said:
			
		

> A lots of the old buildings dating back to Tudor times have been moved onto Spon Street



Indeed, when I get down the way I rather like to sink 1 or 2 in Ma Brown's (very historic) or the Tin Angel (not historic).


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 16, 2006)

I lived there for a year and liked it. I shared a big house about 20 minutes walk from the Warwick campus towards the town.

It's a pretty ugly place by and large, but the people were very friendly. There's a good food market.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2006)

grim!


----------



## Nemo (Mar 16, 2006)

Coventry's okay in its way, but the town centre's a soulless concrete jungle filled with shopping centres. There're a few cinemas, the Belgrade Theatre, the Warwick Arts Centre, etc. for the more cultural dimensions of life, so no deficiency there. The student areas (for Warwick students at any rate) are those like Earlsdon (the major one), especially in the area around Hearsall Common, Tile Hill, and Canley.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 16, 2006)

mr steev said:
			
		

> I was brought up in Nuneaton



Say. No. More


----------



## tbaldwin (Mar 16, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Say. No. More



Earlsdon is supposed to be the best bit. Browns is a popular pub but the owners are wankers....
Not anywhere decent to eat that i know of.....
The locals dont like brummies....
The trains to London r shit....


----------



## mr steev (Mar 16, 2006)

gnoriac said:
			
		

> Indeed, when I get down the way I rather like to sink 1 or 2 in Ma Brown's (very historic) or the Tin Angel (not historic).



I've spent some very messy nights upstairs at the West Indian Club there too.  




			
				Yetman said:
			
		

> Say. No. More



I lived there, you don't have to!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

whats Earlsdon like? Ideally I need somewhere with easy access on to the A45/M42 and with good bus links to the city centre for the other half. we want to pay less than 500 quid a month rent. is that possible in studenty areas?


----------



## Nemo (Mar 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> whats Earlsdon like? Ideally I need somewhere with easy access on to the A45/M42 and with good bus links to the city centre for the other half. we want to pay less than 500 quid a month rent. is that possible in studenty areas?



If you live in the right part of Earlsdon it's possible to walk into the city centre. That part tends to be what could be described as down at heel though. There are also various buses that run through the area, although as they're run by Travel West Midlands (*spit*) you have to have the exact change to use them. It's not hard to get to the A45 from most of the city, especially if you're near the Ring Road.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

Nemo said:
			
		

> If you live in the right part of Earlsdon it's possible to walk into the city centre. That part tends to be what could be described as down at heel though. There are also various buses that run through the area, although as they're run by Travel West Midlands (*spit*) you have to have the exact change to use them. It's not hard to get to the A45 from most of the city, especially if you're near the Ring Road.



i've lived in birmingham for three and a half years so i know all about the correct change scenario on the buses (spits to). any idea on rental prices. we will be looking for a two bed house. are we being realistic in thinking we can find one for less than 500 a month.


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i've lived in birmingham for three and a half years so i know all about the correct change scenario on the buses (spits to). any idea on rental prices. we will be looking for a two bed house. are we being realistic in thinking we can find one for less than 500 a month.



I think 2-bed house in a pleasant area will be about 400-500 pcm.
You need to get the Cov Eve Tel, I think Wed night's the main one for rentals.
C.E.T. site


----------



## soulrebel (Mar 16, 2006)

There's absolutely nothing in Cov that you won't find more and better of in Brum (well, *arguably* Warwick Arts Centre is better than the MAC, or at least bigger and nicer looking, but that's about it).

Earlsdon ranges from 1-2 miles out of the city centre, the inner bit is walkable. Not sure you'll find a 2 bed house there tho, cos it's buy-to-let land, mostly for the student/HMO market...

Brown's and Tin Angel are decent pubs, Jailhouse and Coliseum are ok gig venues (mostly unsigned/student bands and mostly punk/metal, but Coliseum puts on a hip hop night IIRC). Clubbing is mostly of the nasty small-townish meat market type, WI centre has the odd dub or drum'n'bass night tho. Earlsdon has a few decent pubs and curry houses IIRC. Haven't been out in Cov in ages tho, i go out more often (which still isn't massively often) in Brum...


----------



## John Quays (Mar 16, 2006)

Best football team in Britain play there. I know that much, and that my Grandad was cremated at Canley having introduced me to them. 

It always struck me as a nondescript place, though I wish I could say different.

All of which is of no use to you whatever, I daresay. Still, all the best!


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Mar 16, 2006)

Not much. Sorry.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2006)

Dont go to Browns, fucking wankers - they just refuse to serve people all the time cos they dont fit in with their ideal clientel.....the big fat bird with the pineapple on her head is the worst for it as well


----------



## tbaldwin (Mar 17, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Dont go to Browns, fucking wankers - they just refuse to serve people all the time cos they dont fit in with their ideal clientel.....the big fat bird with the pineapple on her head is the worst for it as well


Agree with that 100% threw me out on a sunday lunchtime for smiling when she asked me if she i had been thrown out of there b4. Bloody nazi.. Geeta and her brother found it bloody funny but said they were boycotting the pub as they knew the woman had done the same thing to lots of other people...


----------



## moose (Mar 17, 2006)

I believe you have to ride a horse, naked, down the high street on your birthday.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 17, 2006)

tbaldwin said:
			
		

> Agree with that 100% threw me out on a sunday lunchtime for smiling when she asked me if she i had been thrown out of there b4. Bloody nazi.. Geeta and her brother found it bloody funny but said they were boycotting the pub as they knew the woman had done the same thing to lots of other people...



Yep, she totally judges people on the way they look - probably taking out her anger at being called fat pineapple headed TWAT for years, on other people


----------



## loud 1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> does she work for a newspaper?




yeh.


----------



## EatMoreChips (Mar 17, 2006)

It's a rather dull place, although there's a fairly decent cycling section in the transport museum.

I was the best man at a wedding there. Unfortunately, the happy couple have not yet managed to escape the place.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2006)

My mother and my grandparents on my mother's side (and family) were all Coventry born and bred. I used to like going there to visit them as a child and especially as a young teenager because, in my doom-laden and disaffected yoof, I appreciated the urban dystopan qualities the place posessed.   

On the architectural front, the station is an impressive expanse of '60s white concrete, the three bombed spires of the old cathedral are rightfully preserved and the modern (also '60s) catherdral has to be seen to be believed. The rest of the centre is, well, kinda grey pebbledashed concrete 'poached' by a ring road that forms a perfect circle approximately one mile in diameter, and which lends the city a similar ambience to that other great testament to phoenix-like postwar municipal modernism, Croydon.  

I hear that most of Coventry's nite klubs sell beer that tastes just like piss, though I've yet to experience the existence-enhancing pleasure...


----------



## Liveist (Dec 19, 2006)

It's last great day was when the football team won the FA Cup against Spurs in 1987 and the city's been shit ever since? 

Discuss


----------



## passenger (Dec 19, 2006)

west brom away


----------



## Relahni (Dec 19, 2006)

Liveist said:
			
		

> It's last great day was when the football team won the FA Cup against Spurs in 1987 and the city's been shit ever since?
> 
> Discuss



Used to have a good club there - the Eclipse.


----------



## Liveist (Dec 19, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Used to have a good club there - the Eclipse.



Gone


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

are you from/living in coventry or do you just want to slag the place off?


----------



## Rollem (Dec 20, 2006)

not enough internet cafes

oh, am i supposed to be saying positive things?

erm....weren't the specials from cov?


----------



## Gee (Dec 20, 2006)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Used to have a good club there - the Eclipse.



The birth of legal all night clubbing October 1990, closed it's doors end of 92


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 20, 2006)

Why are people "sent to Coventry" as punishment?


----------



## Megaton (Dec 20, 2006)

Because its a shithole?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 20, 2006)

I played a game of chess there that was broadcast live on the internet and analysed in the following Saturday's _Guardian_ chess column.


----------



## Rollem (Dec 20, 2006)

did we ever get a yawn smilie?


----------



## Brockway (Dec 20, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I played a game of chess there that was broadcast live on the internet and analysed in the following Saturday's _Guardian_ chess column.



What did they make of you taking the opposition using the rules for draughts?  

Been to Coventry twice and thought it was quite nice. Didn't they start the ska revival there?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, the Ska revival, The Eclipse, and errr....getting bombed is about all its famous for, but its no shitter than a lot of other shit places.....still shit though.

Its got about two or three decent bars, one decent club (at a push) and is good for chavvy kebab munching pissheads fighting on Friday nights if thats your thing.


----------



## Dissenter (Jan 9, 2007)

Born and bread



> Its got about two or three decent bars, one decent club (at a push) and is good for chavvy kebab munching pissheads fighting on Friday nights if thats your thing.
> 20-12-2006 04:02 PM



You might be on about the West Indian Center? Not as many sound systems as there used to be use it now but its a great place for underground munting.


----------



## Dissenter (Jan 9, 2007)

By the way; I saw The Selecta in a new bar a couple of weeks ago so  if you think Cov is shit.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jan 9, 2007)

Nothing, like something, happens anywhere.


----------



## mr steev (Jan 12, 2007)

Coventry was a weekend escape from Nuneaton for me when I was a teenager (Rose & Crown, Dog & Trumpet, Silver Sword) and I've had a few mad 'uns at the W.I., so it's not all bad. 




			
				Dissenter said:
			
		

> By the way; I saw The Selecta in a new bar a couple of weeks ago so  if you think Cov is shit.



Both The Selecter and Neville Staples have played Nuneaton recently too, so I guess that place must be on the up


----------



## JTG (Jan 12, 2007)

To be fair, 2 Tone only happened because Coventry was such a dump


----------



## gnoriac (Jan 12, 2007)

Rollem said:
			
		

> not enough internet cafes



Try the central library, internet's free there.


----------



## solartrinity (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah! the Eclipse what a place, it then became the edge and was finally closed down boo hoo.  Nice to meet a fellow old skool raver

Solartrinity
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yetman (Jan 16, 2007)

Dissenter said:
			
		

> By the way; I saw The Selecta in a new bar a couple of weeks ago so  if you think Cov is shit.



I supported them at the Coventry festival a couple of years back, sound peeps 

But yeah, the West Indian Centre was good (not sure if its still open now though....) apart from that theres Careys....which is like a time warp, every time I go in there, even years apart, its exactly the same people, tunes, decor, drinks promos, everything!


----------



## Dissenter (Jan 19, 2007)

The windian is still open but its rare for crews to put on nights there now, it's all down graduates which is a shit hole if you ask me.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep that is a shit hole, it kicks off in there all the time and is usually full of idiots


----------



## Dissenter (Jan 23, 2007)

My crew, come and check us out.


----------



## Dissenter (Jan 23, 2007)

^^ from the people who brought you Plan B, if you know it.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 31, 2007)

A mate of mine runs the usual old school night there as it goes.....did you go to the Top Buzz and Slipmatt nights? I was there


----------



## Dissenter (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think top buzz or slipmat played at the old skool night i checked out there, my mate nathan (duno if you know him, hes quite invloved I think) was supposed to MC so we got in free.

Two of my almost full pints shuffled of the table there was so much base.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Alderman's Green is where it's at in Coventry, in terms of nightlife.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2007)

TorchSong said:
			
		

> Alderman's Green is where it's at in Coventry, in terms of nightlife.



 Deffo, the clubs are splilling onto the streets!


----------



## Dissenter (Feb 18, 2007)

Aldermans Green??? I thought that was a purely residential area?


----------



## John Quays (Mar 1, 2007)

Best, at least most interesting football team in the world. As a mad-keen Sky Blue fan who grew up in Notts, Coventry has always been a place of pilgrimage and wonder to me.

Never lived there though, in fairness.

And doom legends Cathedral are from Coventry too.


----------



## slowth (Mar 2, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Why are people "sent to Coventry" as punishment?



Two possible sources, both of which are connected with soldiers. According to one theory, the town of Coventry was a stronghold of Cromwell's supporters during the English Civil War, and royalist soldiers who were captured in the Midlands were therefore sent to Coventry for imprisonment. To be 'sent to Coventry' then, was to be withdrawn very effectively from circulation. The other theory suggests that the people of Coventry were traditionally very unfriendly towards all soldiers. Women were reproached if they so much as talked to a soldier. Any soldier unfortunate enough to be posted to a garrison in or near Coventry could expect nothing but hostility from the townspeople. Being 'sent to Coventry' was to be sentenced to a lonely life, away from the usual support of a friendly social circle.


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 9, 2007)

TorchSong said:
			
		

> Alderman's Green is where it's at in Coventry, in terms of nightlife.


You having a laugh or is there summat I should know?


----------



## Dissenter (Mar 11, 2007)

gnoriac said:
			
		

> You having a laugh or is there summat I should know?



yeah I forgot about suburban pubbing I saw the word nightlife and and thought of clubs and that  / 

therse no clubs is there


----------



## nosos (Mar 23, 2007)

So who here is from Coventry?

I've been living here since October.

It is an absolute shit hole.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 23, 2007)

nosos said:
			
		

> So who here is from Coventry?
> 
> I've been living here since October.
> 
> ...



Used to work in HMV in Cov.

Absolute shit hole.

Aren't they/haven't they knocked down the whole post war city centre concreteness?


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 24, 2007)

Me. If you think cov's bad try living out in potters green.

Time was cov used to be the most left_wing, politically active city in england, but now it's just a depressed rust-belt home to the disgruntled.


----------



## Dissenter (Mar 24, 2007)

> now it's just a depressed rust-belt home to the disgruntled.



thats a darn nice way of putting it  



> So who here is from Coventry?
> 
> I've been living here since October.
> 
> ...



Born 'n' breed, as you might rember? Check yer PMs


----------



## Dissenter (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=189362

incase you missed it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2007)

are you at Warick uni nosos? have you thought about living in leamington? i think soul rebel did whilst he was at uni. i lived in coventry for 6 months and have to say i didnt mind it too much. i guess i wasnt going out clubbing or in to the city centre so didnt really mind what the city was like.


----------



## g force (Mar 26, 2007)

The best thing I can say about Cov is that you can get out easily to Brum our the countryside. Other than that...


----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2007)

gnoriac said:
			
		

> Me. If you think cov's bad try living out in potters green.
> 
> Time was cov used to be the most left_wing, politically active city in england, but now it's just a depressed rust-belt home to the disgruntled.



Potters Green aint too bad compared to Wood End or Tile Hill, or Ball Hill or Stoke Aldermoor, or Manor Farm or Hillfields or Stoke Heath.....you could be in a lot worse area


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 26, 2007)

Haven't been there since 1980, but I loved the cathedral (it helped that it was a hot day with the sun shining through the stained glass windows) and the sports centre nearby with its Olympic-sized swimming pool was good too. But I've heard since then it's got rough, lots of skinheads and "bovver boy" types.


----------



## Dissenter (Mar 26, 2007)

I wouldn't say there were many skinheads to be honest, therse alot of fights n dodgy chavs but ive hardend to them cause I like drum n bass n their always there.

my part of tille hill is really nice too


----------



## gnoriac (Mar 27, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Potters Green aint too bad compared to Wood End or Tile Hill, or Ball Hill or Stoke Aldermoor, or Manor Farm or Hillfields or Stoke Heath.....you could be in a lot worse area



I'm from Hillfields-cum-Stoke Heath way originally, they certainly aren't as dull as Potters Green. But valid point about Wood End, not to mention Bell Green, Willenhall, parts of Tile Hill, Foleshill, places I certainly wouldn't want to be in after dark.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissenter said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say there were many skinheads to be honest, therse alot of fights n dodgy chavs but ive hardend to them cause I like drum n bass n their always there.
> 
> my part of tille hill is really nice too



OK, fair enough.


----------



## locutus12 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Potters Green aint too bad compared to Wood End or Tile Hill, or Ball Hill or Stoke Aldermoor, or Manor Farm or Hillfields or Stoke Heath.....you could be in a lot worse area



Ball hills a great little shopping street with quiet residential areas having some of the most expensive houses in Coventry not more than 600 meters down the road. and leading on to binley and binley woods, 2 of the most expensive areas in coventry. 

Hill fields is currently being massively redeveloped, 9 tower blocks were knocked down, the new multi million pound city academy is currently being built on the site along with executive homes and flats selling for between 120 and 260K. Similarly hillfields hasnt been that bad at all since the mid 90`s.

do your homework , Ive been living here for 24 years and whilst there are many many truly shockingly fucking awful places inside Coventry, credit should be given where its due, and given the state hill fields was in in the 80`s compared to now, it definitely deserves some recognition. as for the rest of coventry, if it burned to the ground over night i wouldn't miss most of it. What Hitler didn't destroy the town planners and councillors from 1950 onwards finished off.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 16, 2007)

I miss the Collie.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2007)

locutus12 said:
			
		

> Ball hills a great little shopping street with quiet residential areas having some of the most expensive houses in Coventry not more than 600 meters down the road. and leading on to binley and binley woods, 2 of the most expensive areas in coventry.
> 
> Hill fields is currently being massively redeveloped, 9 tower blocks were knocked down, the new multi million pound city academy is currently being built on the site along with executive homes and flats selling for between 120 and 260K. Similarly hillfields hasnt been that bad at all since the mid 90`s.
> do your homework , Ive been living here for 24 years and whilst there are many many truly shockingly fucking awful places inside Coventry, credit should be given where its due, and given the state hill fields was in in the 80`s compared to now, it definitely deserves some recognition. as for the rest of coventry, if it burned to the ground over night i wouldn't miss most of it. What Hitler didn't destroy the town planners and councillors from 1950 onwards finished off.



Lol! Fuck off I've lived here longer than you mate 

Fair point though, it is getting better, although better doesnt necessarily mean good, it'll probably mean 'less shit' in Covs case. It has improved massively since the 80's though, but in the past 5 years its gone downhill again imo. Too many chavs, fighting and Ikon goers.

Ball Hill is a fucking dump, yeah the Avenues are nice but they are well on the other side of the tracks compared to the coronation st slimline housing on Ball Hill....sit on a bus going down it and you'll see at least one dog eating a pile of sick outside a kebab shop, two kids sitting outside the bookies/pub, a man drinking a bottle of vodka, neat. etc....

But yeah the town and Hillfields is improving


----------



## Belushi (Apr 19, 2007)

I went to Cov once, wouldn't rush back.

Still, at least its not Corby


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2007)

You're really selling the place Yets


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> You're really selling the place Yets



Its got a sports centre shaped like an elephant 

If you look at it from an as yet, undiscovered angle  

The Burges is the street where its really happening though  I walked up there in my lunch break and some man fell out of a pub with stab wounds all over his torso.

You get fantastic karaoke starting at 10.30am in Club Release as well, everone in there is fucked by 12


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 19, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> You get fantastic karaoke starting at 10.30am in Club Release as well, everone in there is fucked by 12



He's not exagerrating folks! One place I haven't dared go in yet.

Having said that I'm going on a Far Gosford St drinking spree tomorrow evening. Last time I did that there were people already staggering and screaming by 8pm.


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Its got a sports centre shaped like an elephant
> 
> If you look at it from an as yet, undiscovered angle
> 
> ...




Sounds great  

I thought you were living in Brizzle now?  

I want to go to the carry-jokey bar


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah I had to leave 

And no, you really dont want to go there Zenie.....seriously....its in the middle of one of the main streets in Cov and is full of the absolute pits of society every day by 11am, dole day is even worse - they are all there in their mad trousers blasting out terrible renditions of 'I will always love you' while slow dancing and drinking one bottle of WKD blue that probably gets topped up with bleach every 2 minutes to last em the morning.


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Yeah I had to leave
> 
> And no, you really dont want to go there Zenie.....seriously....its in the middle of one of the main streets in Cov and is full of the absolute pits of society every day by 11am, dole day is even worse - they are all there in their mad trousers blasting out terrible renditions of 'I will always love you' while slow dancing and drinking one bottle of WKD blue that probably gets topped up with bleach every 2 minutes to last em the morning.



Fuck there sounds like a story ther  Pm's!!

The place sounds great, a bit like the social club in Shameless 

I wanna go


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 19, 2007)

Be warned Club Release has a strict dress code: heavily stained tracksuits only.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 19, 2007)

The social club in Shameless is like Pacha compared to this place Zeen. The amount of weird mullet sporting sockless freaks in there is unbelievable - they are all snogging and shit as well, its disgusting, you can see them as you walk past with your bacon sarnie or whatever while DJ Nigel shouts 'are you ready for thiiiiiiiiis' and then plays 2Unlimited while they try and breakdance but just end up falling over while holding onto each other and you look on shaking your head, thankful that there are still levels you have not yet stooped.


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> The social club in Shameless is like Pacha compared to this place Zeen. The amount of weird mullet sporting sockless freaks in there is unbelievable - they are all snogging and shit as well, its disgusting, you can see them as you walk past with your bacon sarnie or whatever while DJ Nigel shouts 'are you ready for thiiiiiiiiis' and then plays 2Unlimited while they try and breakdance but just end up falling over while holding onto each other and you look on shaking your head, thankful that there are still levels you have not yet stooped.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2022)

Some photos from Coventry















__





						Coventry: the good, the bad and the ugly in 55 photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

It has to be said that Coventry isn't one of the prettiest cities in the UK - but you can't blame the place for that. What was once a beautiful medieval city was bombed into near-oblivion during World War 2 - and to add insult to injury it suffered from some seriously misguided rebuilding in




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2022)

see. cov isn't all shit.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2022)

editor said:


> Some photos from Coventry
> 
> View attachment 331057
> 
> ...


what brings you up this way? hopefully our fine city treated you well.


----------



## A380 (Jul 9, 2022)

My Grandparents- on my mums side, were in Coventry on the night of the firestorm. They were in a convoy relocating the factory my granddad worked in. They stoped in Coventry for the evening meal and wondered about sleeping in the trucks there or pushing on. They decided to go on…


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2022)

A380 said:


> My Grandparents- on my mums side, were in Coventry on the night of the firestorm. They were in a convoy relocating the factory my granddad worked in. They stoped in Coventry for the evening meal and wondered about sleeping in the trucks there or pushing on. They decided to go on…


a wise choice. it's really interesting hearing the stories of people still in cov that lived through it. truly horrific.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> what brings you up this way? hopefully our fine city treated you well.


We played a show in the arts venue. Architecturally, it's a bit of a tough city to love although the cathedral was a moving experience.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2022)

excellent. we've still got the hangover from the 1950s architecture and choice of materials in vogue at the time, coupled with what were novel concepts in urban planning at the time. unfortunately time has told that sticking a noose around the city centre in thr form of a ring road doesn't really allow the city centre to grow.


----------

